# Your Top Bass Lures For 2009



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

What were your top bass lures for 2009? This is always interesting on the way everybody is different .

Lets update this info..............add what lakes you fish.I always wonder what other fishermen use on their lakes.

MY TOP 3:

1- W/C SPINNERBAIT
2- 4" RING WORM
3- 1/4 OZ BLACK/BLUE JIG

LAKESiedmont,Salt Fork,Barkcamp,Clenndening{aka the DEAD SEA} and Leesville


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I stuck mostly to smallies this year.....

1. Rebel Wee Craw
2. Inline spinners
3. Tubes

But when I ventured to largemouth
1. Swimbaits
2. 4-inch plastics
3. buzzbaits


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

For largemouth
1. Yozuri 3D shad crankbait
2. Yozuri Rattlin Vib crankbait
3. Texas rigged 5" Yum Dinger

A combination of the above accounted for at least 98% of my 2008 and 2009 Bass. Many times all three baits on one spot.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

1. Strike King Red Eye Shad
2. Shallow crankbaits (LC BDS3, etc)
3. Paddletail swimbait
4. Senko-style baits
5. Drop-shotted finesse worm or fluke

I really made an effort to work on my cranking and moving bait techniques this year.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

1/4 oz. green pumpkin jig and a senko


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

oddly enough 1/4 oz. and 3/8 oz jigs with twistertails, black jitterbugs, Cavitron Buzzbaits and fat free shad and XPS divers. for smallies. same jigs and 95% caught on a mini torpedo.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

For largemouth:
Diawa Dr. Minnow
4" silver/white tube jig
Storm 3" WildEye Swim Shad (Bluegill imitation color)

For smallies -
Rebel Craw and Wee Craw


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

1. Rage Shad, 5/0 EWG, 30lbs braid, inline swivel, 18 inch leader 30lbs braid. Burned on top like a buzzbait through pads. Best by a mile for me this year.

2. Any Senko style bait, texas.

3. Dropshot and roboworm / gulp minnow / Yamo shad style worm

BT


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Probably 95% of my LM came on a 4" Junebug YUM Dinger weightless. 

I fish mostly Dale Walborn, Nimisila & private ponds.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

1. Reevesy Jig

2. Carolina Rig

3. Crankbait


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Lucky Craft LV MAX 500
2. Zappu wacky jig with various plastic worms
3. Reaction Innovations Sweet Beaver
4. Lucky Craft BDS 3
5. Megabass Vision 110


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

1.  Jig
2. Crankbaits
3. Topwater


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

1. Hard Plastic
2. Soft Plastic
3. Live bait


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

# 1 -- Homemade 3/8 oz. jig in brown/copper or black/blue
# 2 -- Kicker Craw ( Creature bait for flippin ) Watermelon color
# 3 -- Timber Tiger crankbait in pearl shad for fishing wood


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

1. Reevesy Jig

2. Crankbait

3. T-rig Creature bait


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

1) Berkley 4" Power Finesse Worm - Hand Pour

2) Reaction Innovations Smallie Beaver

3) Jig

4) Strike King Pro Model Crankbait


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Early Springtime/Pre-spawn:
1- Homemade 1/4 or 3/8oz. JignPig jig tipped with #11 Uncle Josh pork frog
2- Venom Skip Shad jerk-bait
3- Bomber Model 4A crankbait (This one should be named "The skunk remover.")
4- Chatterbait

Summertime:
1- Homemade 1/4 or 3/8oz. JignPig jig tipped with Venom Dream Craw or Sweet Dream
2- Bomber Model BD7F deep diver crankbait (This goes 14 to 18ft. deep.)
3- Drop-shot rigged with a 4-inch Venom Due Drop worm

Fall:
1- Homemade 1/4 or 3/8oz. JignPig jig tipped with #11 Uncle Josh pork frog
2- Venom Salty Sling rigged weedless
3- Bomber Model 4A crankbait


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> Early Springtime/Pre-spawn:
> 1- Homemade 1/4 or 3/8oz. JignPig jig tipped with #11 Uncle Josh pork frog
> 2- Venom Skip Shad jerk-bait
> 3- Bomber Model 4A crankbait (This one should be named "The skunk remover.")
> ...


Nice and specific!

Early Springtime/Pre-spawn:
1- Red Eye Shad - 1/2 oz in Sexy Shad
2- Spro Aruku Shad
3- 1/2 oz jig in watermelon with a Rage Tail Chunk

Summertime:
1- LC Flat CB D20 in American Shad
2- Bomber Model BD7F deep diver crankbait - YES!!
3- Paddletail swimbait
4- Drop-shot (4" Roboworm or fluke)
5- Senko style baits

Fall:
1- Red Eye Shad - 1/2 oz in Sexy Shad
2- Paddletail swimbait
3- LC BDS 3
4- Senko


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

1. Big eyed shad rap 
Thats about all i throw anymore, learned this from a good buddy of mine.
2. Reevesy jig, when he will give me one.
3. The Marshall jig, When i need a kicker!


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Drop shot - Berkely gulp and power bait
Shaky head - Yum paddle tail worm (1/8 or 1/16th ounce)
Drop shot - Zoom trick worm

Did I mention drop shotting? Funny, I keep working hard at power fishing but the finesse is how I catch all my big fish!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Marshall said:


> 2. Reevesy jig, when he will give me one.


Haha, ain't that the truth! Just joking man, its like a drug and I don't want to upset the supplier!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

bobby said:


> Drop shot - Berkely gulp and power bait
> Shaky head - Yum paddle tail worm (1/8 or 1/16th ounce)
> Drop shot - Zoom trick worm
> 
> Did I mention drop shotting? Funny, I keep working hard at power fishing but the finesse is how I catch all my big fish!


Ha! I'm the opposite. I work hard at finesse techniques and catch the big ones power fishing.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Haha, ain't that the truth! Just joking man, its like a drug and I don't want to upset the supplier!


Don't you two worry. This winter we are going into mass-production mode. You will never need to buy a jig again


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

fishingredhawk said:


> Don't you two worry. This winter we are going into mass-production mode. You will never need to buy a jig again


Got pics and specs for those jigs?


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

1. skeet reese LC
2. LC RC 0.5DD
3.Bitsy Tube
4.senko
5.dt 6


----------



## waterman15 (Nov 29, 2009)

dirty jigs watermelon


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

1) Bandit 3oo series crankbiat
2) Bonber Crankbait
3) Buzzbait
4) Jig or a Dinger

Lakes: Shenango, mosquito, deer creek, the ohio river


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

1)hallow belly swimbait shadalicious shad
2)spinnerbait
3)waky worm


----------



## OSUBryan (Aug 26, 2009)

Husky Jerks


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Zoom trick worm-watermelon red
zoom finesse worm
manns minus-1 white/grey
rebel popper-grey ghost

dontcha just love that topwater bite? Ka-bloom!!!fish on


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

1) culprit motoroil powerworm
2) t-rigged senko
3) black/blue booyah spinnerbait
4) rapala shallow diving crankbait

private and public ponds within the city limits of columbus


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

in no particular order they was as follows....1.)booyah baby boo jig w/net bait paca chunk trailer.2.)zoom horny toad.3.)bass magic swimbaits.4.)soft jerkbait.5)stanley ribbit frogs.6.)rapala dt series crankbaits.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

i have the most luck with any kind of jig


----------



## bferguson (Jan 19, 2010)

zoom finesse worms


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

sweet beaver


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

senkos and 1/4 oz. jigs green pumpkin


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ragetail black neon frog...idk why but this thing produce massive amounts if fish for me in cover....insane


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess my best were a six inch worm, brand or color didn't matter
and a Rebel Pop R. In the Ohoi River it would have been a green tube.
I think my old fishing partner is the one that named Clendenning the Dead Sea. It was for him.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

This year fished mostly Knox, Rush Creek, Dillon and Hoover. Most successful lures were probably 1) Senko-type baits, Texas-rigged; 2) buzz baits; 3) Hubs Chub (3-inch).


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

In Spring did well with swimbaits. Spawn n post spawn and early fall, jig n pigs and 10" rubber worms. Late Fall spinnerbaits. We caught alot of fish on chatterbaits through the whole season last year.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

90% of my fishing is for smallmouth bass in the ultra clear waters of Summersville Lake and the Gauley River so my tackle selection is pretty narrow.

#1) 4" super fluke jr. on the "Bare Rig"
#2) Zoom shakey head(Mardi Gras) on a homemade 1/8oz. shakey head
#3) 3 1/2" green pumpkin tube
#4) 3/8oz homemade tandem spinnerbait which is burned on windy days.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

WoodenShips said:


> Lets update this info..............add what lakes you fish.


Tycoon/Snowden/Burr Oak/Salt Fork/RushCreek Lake/Belmont/Oakthorpe/Alum Creek/AEP Recreation Land/Wolf Run/Hargus Creek Lake/Rockmill/Logan/Yellow Creek/Hocking River/Dow Lake/and eight (8) public lakes under 100-acres that I have to use my 14ft.-V-bottom rig or a canoe to get into.

I'm probably forgeting a few, but these are most of last seasons lakes.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

1. Spinnerbaits 
2. Jig and pig
3. Rapala minnow

I fished mostly Mogadore, Nimisila, Portage Lakes, Summit, and the Cuyahoga River


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

I love fishin for Smallies and 2009 was my best year by far!!! I had great success useing the 2 baits above not only in rivers but up at the islands as well.

I used the swim baits with the current in the rivers, 2 inch or 3 inch shad bodies in pearl and black and pearl. Up at the islands I used the chigger crawls with a football jig head and worked slowly on the bottom, green pumpkin and black red flake.


----------

